# Very low tech plant recommendations please.



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Alright so I've decided to make my Cherry Barb tank planted now that I've got my crayfish out of the way. I have a 15 watt light and plain substrate. I currently have one hornwort plant and a badly crayfish mauled Anubias nana. What other plants would do well in this setup? I have 4 female Cherry Barbs (I'll be adding a male) and a Mystery Snail. 

I also found a plant called Umbrella Plant and the picture of it shows white stems leading up to green leafs that are like a plate. Googling Umbrella Plant gets me a terrestrial plant that looks very different, help?


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Your "Umbrella Plant" sounds like whorled pennywort (hydrocotyle verticillata). For the specifications that you've described, I would only recommend ferns and anubias: Java (regular, windelov, needleleaf, ect) Fern, and any other anubias. Any other plants you try adding to your tank would probably get wrecked by that crayfish snail combo.


----------



## Otocinclus (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeah get a piece of driftwood and attach some Java Fern and Java Moss to it. Java Moss grows really quickly and is a great place for a stressed fish to lay low for a while 

I have also had good success with Crypts in low lighted tanks.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

vdub said:


> Your "Umbrella Plant" sounds like whorled pennywort (hydrocotyle verticillata). For the specifications that you've described, I would only recommend ferns and anubias: Java (regular, windelov, needleleaf, ect) Fern, and any other anubias. Any other plants you try adding to your tank would probably get wrecked by that crayfish snail combo.


No, I've moved the crayfish out. And is the Pennywort a decent plant for the tank?


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Otocinclus said:


> Yeah get a piece of driftwood and attach some Java Fern and Java Moss to it. Java Moss grows really quickly and is a great place for a stressed fish to lay low for a while
> 
> I have also had good success with Crypts in low lighted tanks.


Alright I'll look into Java Moss. Thanks.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

datfish said:


> Alright I'll look into Java Moss. Thanks.


i've got a ton of java fern available if you're interested!


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

You haven't mentioned how big your tank is and what "plain" substrate you are using.


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

Hygros might work as well, I threw some clippings in a 7w 10 gal shrimp tank and they're doing alright. No dosing of any kind.

Jim


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

qyrus said:


> Hygros might work as well, I threw some clippings in a 7w 10 gal shrimp tank and they're doing alright. No dosing of any kind.
> 
> Jim


I was going to suggest Hygros as well. You could also do some amazon swords if you like.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

vdub said:


> You haven't mentioned how big your tank is and what "plain" substrate you are using.


Oh it's only a 10, says in my signature, so I mentioned my Cherries. Probably should've said regardless. And black gravel.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Java Fern, Anubias, Java Moss (easiest to grow though I've found other moss such as Christmas or Taiwan easy to grow too), Hygrophila polysperma, Cabomba Caroliniana, Ejeria Najas or Ejeria Densa, Bacopas, Cryptocoryne parva, Green forms of Cryptocoryne wendtii, Echinodorus plants, Lobelia cardinalis.

Slightly more challenging but possible to grow in low tech, moderate light: Rotala sp. green, Rotala Rotundifolia Ludwigia arcuata, and Hydrocotyle verticillata.

I've had experience with most of these so ask if you have any questions.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

If you'd like to try some floating plants I have some Salvinia natans that you can have for free.


----------

